# Pros and Cons of Blast and Cruising Test



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm not thinking of doing this myself (yet), but what are the *pros* and *cons* of blast and cruise cycles that go on for ages?

It's my understanding that people who do this do something like this:

Blast: 500mg Test E 12 weeks

Cruise: 150mg Test E 12 weeks

Blast: 500mg Test E 12 weeks

Cruise: 150mg Test E 12 weeks

Wouldn't these type of things destroy your own test production to a level beyond repair?

Any personal experiences, studies, et al, very much welcome.


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

I have never 'blast and cruise'.. just makes the recovery process alot harder and longer.. in my personal opinion, just going on a cycle for few months then doing your PCT and taking a nice few months off is the way, for me that is..

and yes even a standard 12week cycle of test is pretty suppressive on your natty test, in every test cycle most of us fear of losing our natty test.. and after that you want to "cruise" on more test for another 12weeks, who knows if your natty test will ever come back at all after that, i would never take those chances.. just my thought on it mate


----------



## nnathanw1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

Totally agree with the above..

This is why i only do 6 wk cycles..


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

Fcuk blast and cruise. Unless your Pro/earning/competing etc, why would you want to stay on? Never understood it.


----------



## Whimsical (Nov 14, 2010)

I have personally used, and know more than a few lads who have done 6+ month cycles and not had too much trouble with recovering natty test afterwards, however that is not quite the 48+ week blast cruise cycle which in theorycould last years. I personally take at least a continuous 3 month break every year, so am not a true blast cruiser type.


----------



## nnathanw1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

I never done this blast and cruise thing..I always use fast esters for short periods of time..

Unless you are a serious competitor then i dont see the point..most ppl just want a good body so there is no need of this crap..

Health should be number one priority coz without it you aint got ****!!


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

I basically blast and cruise as when I finish my cycle I go back to my trt dose

Sust 250 every 10 days

The benefits for me is you don't really lose any of your gains after your cycle your only taking a few pounds if that


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

bmc said:


> I basically blast and cruise as when I finish my cycle I go back to my trt dose
> 
> Sust 250 every 10 days
> 
> The benefits for me is you don't really lose any of your gains after your cycle your only taking a few pounds if that


Hi you say you cruise dose is 1ml Sust 250 every 10 days, out of interest what is your blast dose?

I am also on HRT but the nhs only give me 1 ml Sust 250 every 30 days, although I am currently on pellet implants (600mg) but they are meant to last 5 or 6 months!


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

ballie said:


> Hi you say you cruise dose is 1ml Sust 250 every 10 days, out of interest what is your blast dose?
> 
> I am also on HRT but the nhs only give me 1 ml Sust 250 every 30 days, although I am currently on pellet implants (600mg) but they are meant to last 5 or 6 months!


I normally do 2 cycles each year,my last cycle was

Test c 500mg ew

Deca 500mg ew

Proviron 50mg ed

Aromasin 25mg ed

Frontloaded the first week and it was a 10 week cycle

Next cycle starting September 10 weeks

Test c/d 900mg ew

Deca 600mg ew

Proviron 50mg ed

Aromasin 25mg ed

This will be my biggest cycle to date


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

Ballie

You having trouble getting your sust at the moment as every chemist in my area is out of stock

I just got some test e bayer schering until it comes back in


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

bmc said:


> I normally do 2 cycles each year,my last cycle was
> 
> Test c 500mg ew
> 
> ...


You should try and experiment with different compounds instead of just test cyp and deca every time..


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Shreds said:


> You should try and experiment with different compounds instead of just test cyp and deca every time..


Why? If it works, why change?


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

bmc said:


> Ballie
> 
> You having trouble getting your sust at the moment as every chemist in my area is out of stock
> 
> I just got some test e bayer schering until it comes back in


A I said the nhs has put me on these pellet implant things for now, but I am now gona start agian with Lixus test E 300mg E/W


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

bayman said:


> Why? If it works, why change?


Correct mate if it's not broken don't fix it

Change to what the only thing I would say was worth a try is tren but as a sweat like a rape case and I'm insomniac I'm thinking tren is not for me


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

OP......... 500mg ew isnt imo a 'blast' neither is standard dose cycles a 'blast' i like to call that sort of thing (as do others) 'cycle and bridge'.

a 'blast' is normally heavy doses that why its called a 'blast' meaning 1gm's of aas not mgs.

its sort of like someone saying there a powerlifter and squating 50kg lol

so its cycle and bridge  lol

jus my 2p ramble lol


----------



## nnathanw1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

Blasting and Cruising if our on HRT is a totaly different story coz you aint got much choice..


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

From what I've heard others saying (not from my own experience) the average cycle... 6 weeks on, 6-12 weeks off doesn't give your body anywhere near enough time for its test production to recover back to normal levels anyway, you need a lot longer off. So they see a cycle followed by a trt dose a better option in terms of keeping gains and continually messing around with you HTPA than PCT followed by weeks at low natural test levels.

So the thinking behind it isn't as reckless as it would first appear. Again, this is just what I understand from listening to others.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

nnathanw1983 said:


> I never done this blast and cruise thing..I always use fast esters for short periods of time..
> 
> Unless you are a serious competitor then i dont see the point..most ppl just want a good body so there is no need of this crap..
> 
> Health should be number one priority coz without it you aint got ****!!


I assume you run Test Prop?

Could you give a run-down of a typical cycle?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i think on and off will cause more damage then b&c/c&b.

2-3 cycles per year will have your natty hormones all over most of the year up down up down, not just your test but other hormones to counter-act what your doing.

i think either:

1 week cycle per year and pct,

or

b&c/c&b till you finish aas for years or for good,

is the best options.

this way your hormones will be more constant, your body doesnt like quick change, 1 example of this is how long your body takes to reach homeostasis. so constant up and down of alot of your natty hormones is no good, either cycle and stay shut down till you have a long off time or finish for good or run 1 mod cycle per year giving you body most of the year to run as normal.

trying to do both things at once imo is counterproductive, and i think it will mess you up in the long run


----------



## nnathanw1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

This is the course i am just finshing off on..

150mg prop..150mg tren..150mg mast..eod..50mg anavar ed..

I dont agree with the above..Ive run 12 week courses before and ended up in hospital ****ed right up with hormones everywhere..

running courses this way with fast gear for short times i think is better..by the time the sides start to kick in i am already off and recovering..

This is from personal experience..each to there own bro..find wot works n stick with it..

The only problem running fast acting is it can cost alot more..


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

nnathanw1983 said:


> This is the course i am just finshing off on..
> 
> 150mg prop..150mg tren..150mg mast..eod..50mg anavar ed..
> 
> ...


i agree short cycles fast acting is the best if not wanting to b&c, no point using slow acting if you keep running pct afterwards cos you are shut down for unnessasary lengths of time, most ppls gains slow after 6 weeks anyway as your body has increases yits catabolic hormones to counteract your anabolic hormones your taking


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

Lets be honest here the reason many blast and cruise is so they can just stay on and never really back track or lose size. Having said that plenty guys using the ON/OFF dont stay off for anywhere near long enough to fully recover anyway.

Personally either method correctly implemented works.

I favour being on for 6-8 months then having 5-6 off; this isn't some secret plan i know that works better, its just easier knowing your off for a while and not to even think about running a light course or jumping on a little early.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

from what ive read homeostasis takes 9mth+ so you wont have your body running as normal by 5-6month you may feel ok but doesnt mean your fully recovered, i think if running pct then time of should equal time off adlest and also with pct time added on jmpo


----------



## swampy9785 (Sep 27, 2008)

nnathanw1983 said:


> This is the course i am just finshing off on..
> 
> 150mg prop..150mg tren..150mg mast..eod..50mg anavar ed..
> 
> ...


Sorry if you've mentioned this previously, but how long would you then have between cycles, and would you run a standard pct??


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

stone14 said:


> from what ive read homeostasis takes 9mth+ so you wont have your body running as normal by 5-6month you may feel ok but doesnt mean your fully recovered, i think if running pct then time of should equal time off adlest and also with pct time added on jmpo


With a well executed PCT test levels are usually up by 3 month mark then just let that homostasis settle for a while after this. 9 months + would be without pharmacologic intervention, unless some underlying problems exist.


----------



## nnathanw1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

> Sorry if you've mentioned this previously, but how long would you then have between cycles, and would you run a standard pct??


I will have off 6-8 weeks..that gives me 4 weeks with PCT and 4 weeks of nothing..

I will run the same course again in August for another 6 weeks then i will stay off until nxt year..

No..I dont use Clomid or HCG...I had testicular cancer when i was 17 and was strongly advised not to use neither..I do use tamoxifen tho..

I use D-Aspartic Acid and zinc etc along with a few other things..I have my bloods done four weeks after PCT and will post them up here..I have always done this for PCT and my bloods have come back fine..

My test levels did come back normal but at the low end..the cancer has a part to play in that also..

I have bn offered HRT but the doctor who offered it was NHS and not my usual private doctor..I dont want to go down that route if i dont have to..how my bloods come back this time will determine what i do..


----------



## swampy9785 (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks for the info mate


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

nnathanw1983 said:


> I will have off 6-8 weeks..that gives me 4 weeks with PCT and 4 weeks of nothing..
> 
> I will run the same course again in August for another 6 weeks then i will stay off until nxt year..
> 
> ...


To add to Swampy's Qs, how many cycles do you run a year bro?


----------



## nnathanw1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

I will run 3 courses..I will run a shic in January for four weeks using Tren acetate..Prop..and Dbol then i will stay off until April and run the above courses again..

This way works great for me..make sure you got everything in place..diet etc clear mind..get on..get the job done..get the results you want then get out..


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

nnathanw1983 said:


> This is the course i am just finshing off on..
> 
> 150mg prop..150mg tren..150mg mast..eod..50mg anavar ed..
> 
> ...


this is my protocol now more or less the same, run only 6 week fast ester cycles make great gains, shorter time on less issues.

Dont see the point of staying on, i did it last year and I was an idiot got nothing but trouble out of it.

last cycle

30mg dbol +500mg test E base for 6 weeks

Next cycle

150mg test prop Mon Wed Fri 6 weeks

cycle after that

150mg test prop + 30-40mg dbol for 6 weeks

Ive found so far I have a way easier time holding onto gains doing shorter cycles.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

nnathanw1983 said:


> This is the course i am just finshing off on..
> 
> 150mg prop..150mg tren..150mg mast..eod..50mg anavar ed..
> 
> ...


makes sense to me think thats what ill be doing


----------



## nnathanw1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

> nd why can't somebody who just wants to get bigger and strong run a Blast/Cruise?
> 
> What do you mean by health? You can't really comment on your health when Blasting and cruising, as you haven't done one. I however have. 9months and was perfectly healthy after.


This is from experience bro..i run a twelve week course before and had problems getin my test levels back to normal..i had to have a two year break..I couldnt even get it up for 2 years..thats how bad things went..I tried HCG n all the crap then went to see an endocrinologist..at the time he told me i had the test level of a twelve year old girl..

Also after 6 weeks i didnt notice much more happening..so now i do 6 weeks and have no problems..no sides..i dont even get a spot on my back..when i run i twelve weeker my back looked terrible..now im scard up..looks like i been shot with a machine gun from behind..

No i have not run a blast and cruise..but just running 12 weeks casued me more than enough problems..

Im not saying dont do it..each to there own..im just putin what i think forward..


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

There seems to be quite a few people on hrt on these boards alone, is this due to running courses or from long term steroid use.

iv never done a blast and cruise, but just saying, some of the old heads around here are ****ed up from long term usage.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

PharmaSay said:


> 9 months + would be without pharmacologic intervention, unless some underlying problems exist.


are you sure? i dont belive if you gain say 14lb that your body will adjust to it in a few month, this is why so many yo-yo when coming off not just from loosing weight from pct but after pct because the brain will try to get rid of all the extra weight so it doesnt need to adjust, as it does'nt like to adjust, it likes to stay in homeostasis as it is


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

lg abs said:


> There seems to be quite a few people on hrt on these boards alone, is this due to running courses or from long term steroid use.
> 
> iv never done a blast and cruise, but just saying, some of the old heads around here are ****ed up from long term usage.


some may be messed up from long term use, whos to say they wouldnt be messed up without asas use, may men have hormone problems but you only hear of the ones who use aas on forums like this cause its all out in the open and disgused etc.

i think running b&c is a big step,

needs lots of researching and thinking about, your goals, pros/ poss cons,

weight it all up and if you think the gains out way the other then go for it,

most men there hormones drop by 40 any way so alot of ppl who use aas will start b&c as they get older,

i will say tho if you want kids, i wouldnt risk potentialy loosing the chance to have them, i no many get concieved while on aas but many also dont


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

lg abs said:


> There seems to be quite a few people on hrt on these boards alone, is this due to running courses or from long term steroid use.
> 
> iv never done a blast and cruise, but just saying, some of the old heads around here are ****ed up from long term usage.


Well I had never touched anything in my entire life, in 2010 went to the GP complaning that I felt tired all the time, was finding it almost impossible to lose body fat and had lost my sex drive (interestingly I had no problem getting and erection. I just wasn't that interest in having it!) after tests I was told that my test level was very low (5) but apart from that I was very healthy. I was put on HRT which changed things completly. I felt stronger, body fat dropped off me, I gained muscle, sex drive returned and I generally felt better and more focuesed in life.

I then thought what the hell if I am on test for my HRT anyway, I might as well do some test based cycles. I know a standard HRT dose isn't really a cruise dose but you can always add a bit extra to it if you wish, then when you do a cycle you just increase your dose for that period.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Stone14 - yes maybe your right these things could have happened anyway, who knows, but im inclined to think not.

ballie - thanks for sharing.


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm 32 and I'm on trt for life and it doesn't bother me one bit as life with low test well you have no life

I got prescribed it when I was 31 my level was 3.9


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

bmc said:


> I'm 32 and I'm on trt for life and it doesn't bother me one bit as life with low test well you have no life
> 
> I got prescribed it when I was 31 my level was 3.9


What sort of symptoms were you getting fella?


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

9inchesofheaven said:


> What sort of symptoms were you getting fella?


Totally fcuked all the time no energy lethargic no sex drive fuzzy head even my hair had slowed down in growing

Tbh I was like that when I was 27-28 but then I started steroids and felt great but when off I would feel sh1t again and lose most of my gains. So this yo yo'd for a few years until I decided to stay off for 7 months then go and see the doc,2 blood tests and about a month later I was on trt


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

bmc said:


> Totally fcuked all the time no energy lethargic no sex drive fuzzy head


Ditto, plus bad moods, didn't give a f*** about anyone or anything, had little to no interest in anything, just felt distant and lost.

Its hard to explain if you haven't been through it, would you agree BMC ?


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

ballie said:


> Ditto, plus bad moods, didn't give a f*** about anyone or anything, had little to no interest in anything, just felt distant and lost.
> 
> Its hard to explain if you haven't been through it, would you agree BMC ?


Agree mate

Just lying about the house all the time you can't be bothered going out or doing anything. You know something's not right but your that fcuked you just put up with it well I did for years


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

Anymore views on B&C?

I suppose my biggest concern in not with the physical sides, but with the mental aspect; I hear people get to a point where they feel suicidal when coming off a B&C.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Not true


The suicidal part?


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

9inchesofheaven said:


> Anymore views on B&C?
> 
> I suppose my biggest concern in not with the physical sides, but with the mental aspect; I hear people get to a point where they feel suicidal when coming off a B&C.


I think its more to the point that SOME people feel like this with low Test levels and after a B&C you will suffer with low Test as you will be shut down however, if you are able to do correct PCT and kick start your own natural Test again then I see no reason why you would feel as you suggest.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

9inchesofheaven said:


> Anymore views on B&C?
> 
> I suppose my biggest concern in not with the physical sides, but with the mental aspect;* I hear people get to a point where they feel suicidal when coming off *a B&C.


i hover between 15-16st if i were to come of i would drop to 13st for sure i wouldent be suicidal but it would p1ss me off my nat test aint ever gonna recover esp not at my age,i am scared of comming of to be honest but ive made my decision and staying on is a better option for me if i was a lot younger i wouldent fcuk about with b/c esp if your only a reccy


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

vetran said:


> if i was a lot younger i wouldent fcuk about with b/c esp if your only a reccy


Ditto, if I had my own natural test I wouldn't be on TRT, but I don't really have the choice


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

everyones different, a good mate of mine has been on for almost 3 years with no hcg run with cruises but recently got his wife pregnant.

i dont like the yo-yo effect of time on=time off but do agree that some downtime is needed whether its a few moths of hrt dose or pct


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

chilisi said:


> And what's not to understand. You get bigger, stronger, stay leaner all year round. sounds good to me.


Why do that though? I keep most of my gains from year to year, then cycle once a year. Why stay on something constantly to get nothing out of it? Only reason for staying on IMO is to keep muscle above your natural max, and thats never been something that would interest me. Each to their own i guess, but thats me.


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

chilisi said:


> What do mean, get nothing out of it? you just said yourself it will keep you above natural max?
> 
> Using the cruises to cut is a massive bonus and if your bulking, you might even gain slightly.


Fair Play if your talking about staying above your natural max. Never looked at if from that option as it has never been of any interest to me. For me sitting unnaturally above my nat max wouldnt appeal.


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

GolDeNGaTe said:


> Fair Play if your talking about staying above your natural max. Never looked at if from that option as it has never been of any interest to me. For me sitting unnaturally above my nat max wouldnt appeal.


Just a thought, but if as you say you don't want to stay above your natural max then why do you do a cycle once a year? by going on a cycle you will be going above your natural max and you must want to do this or you wouldn't do a cycle.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

GolDeNGaTe said:


> Fair Play if your talking about staying above your natural max. Never looked at if from that option as it has never been of any interest to me. For me sitting unnaturally above my nat max wouldnt appeal.


i dont get this comment if im honest. the whole point of doing a cycle is to get above your natural max or thereabouts!


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

ricky23 said:


> i dont get this comment if im honest. the whole point of doing a cycle is to get above your natural max or thereabouts!


]

I would think the comment is reasonably easy to understand. Ive cycled twice in 2 years, going from 13st5 to 15st9, alongside my natural training. My natural max as far as i am aware, and measured as closely as i can, would put me at over 17st. Training 50mins a day 4 x weekly i would never reach this goal, but with a course each year im heading closer without losing any gains. With life commitments, work, family etc, some people are limited to the amount of time that can be put aside solely for personal improvement. Getting thereabouts and then training naturally to maintain would be my final goal. Like i said, you guys are welcome to do whatever you choose, But then i dont see too many people at or above their natural max where i live and train.


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

ballie said:


> Just a thought, but if as you say you don't want to stay above your natural max then why do you do a cycle once a year? by going on a cycle you will be going above your natural max and you must want to do this or you wouldn't do a cycle.


If i ever went above my natural max, then i would shed muscle post course, as im off for 36 weeks a year. Why would one cycle yearly push you over your nat max. Do you know how hard guys HAVE to train to get to their max, natural or not. WIth my life it would be impossible to devote that time and attention just to my training. Maintaining is much easier than gaining, and id like to think i have lost very little gained muscle in the last two years.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

GGate, I think your kind if missing the point of what is natural and what is assisted (steroids).

Once you have used any steroid your not at any 'natural max' or natural anything, your assisted or on drugs or however you choose to put it.

Also you said you have worked out what your natural max is, I'm gonna have to ask how you've worked this?


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> GGate, I think your kind if missing the point of what is natural and what is assisted (steroids).
> 
> Once you have used any steroid your not at any 'natural max' or natural anything, your assisted or on drugs or however you choose to put it.
> 
> Also you said you have worked out what your natural max is, I'm gonna have to ask how you've worked this?


Like i said, ive worked it out as close as i can, using internet addition sites etc.

My point is, everyone would have a maximum amount of muscle that their body would "naturally" hold. any more would be shed. Now it doesnt matter if you train naturally or not up to that maximum, if you go over it and then go unassisted, you will lose the muscle that your body does not want to hang onto, without supplementation. Using AAS wont move the goalposts of what your body will hold onto "unassisted" its irrelavant whether supplementation was used to get to that point really, my point is that your body will only hold so much muscle unassisted. You HAVE TO staty on the gear if your above that mark and do not want to shed the extra muscle. Surely you guys can understand this. I know im not the sharpest knife in the drawer, but make an effort with me here.


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Thats what food is for. To maintain and build on the new muscle mass. The same as running a cycle and PCT. You don't automatically return to your "natural max", as your eating.
> 
> You will lose some size and strength as your not full of Testosterone, and your muscles won't look as full. But not the amount your'e suggesting.


Point taken, but surely everyone has a point where your body will say "thats enough" and it is physically unable to hold onto the muscle you have added whilst supplementing, once the supplementation stops. Like you said, you b&c to hold onto muscle above your naturally attainable numbers. Why do this if its attainable without supps?


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Like I just said. You will lose some Mass and Strength after, as with any cycle. But it's the PCT and food that will hold on to your gains. If your feeding your muscles, they will maintain and grow.


You dont PCT though do you, as you blast and cruise right? If your above what your body would "want" to hold onto, im sure if you dropped the gear, you would drop some muscle. Its not a crusade against B&C, understand it makes no differemce to me how a man lives his life in any way. If the benefits of B&C are to hold onto muscle above what your body would want to naturally hold onto, then it must be needed to do so, or you wouldnt do it, right?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

GolDeNGaTe said:


> You dont PCT though do you, as you blast and cruise right? If your above what your body would "want" to hold onto, im sure if you dropped the gear, you would drop some muscle. Its not a crusade against B&C, understand it makes no differemce to me how a man lives his life in any way. If the benefits of B&C are to hold onto muscle above what your body would want to naturally hold onto, then it must be needed to do so, or you wouldnt do it, right?


no disrespect intentended whatsoever mate but im struggling to comprehend why you even run a cycle anyway, if your idea is not get beyond your "natural max" then why not train naturally and unassisted?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

chilisi said:


> You do a PCT after the Blast cruise. I'm trying to get across, that the same principles apply, as like any other cycle. You would drop muscle and strength like you do on any cycle. With a blast Cruise, you keep gaining for however long it is, Never going backwards. But when you do come off, you will lose "some" but you will have a lot more muscle mass, after you lose the initial post cycle loss.
> 
> If you have ever tried to cut on AAS, you see that blast cruise is perfect for that. Bulk on the blast, cut on the cruise.


exactly my views on b&c too,


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

chilisi said:


> You do a PCT after the Blast cruise. I'm trying to get across, that it's the same principles apply, as like any other cycle. You would drop muscle and strength like you do on any cycle. With a blast Cruise, you keep gaining for however long it is, Never going backwards. But when you do come off, you will lose "some" but you will have a lot more muscle mass, after you lose the initial post cycle loss.
> 
> If you have ever tried to cut on AAS, you see that blast cruise is perfect for that. Bulk on the blast, cut on the cruise.


exactly thats what i am doing at the minute. 10week blast - 10week cruise - 10 week blast.. week8 of the last blast switch to short esters to start pct straight away.

my first blast was 600mg test p / 300mg mast a / 300mg tren a

cruise is 200mg sust e7d (currently week 5 atm)

next blast is gonna be 800mg sust / 450mg eq / 100mg anavar

ive ran hcg at 1000iu through blast 1, im on 500iu hcg on the cruise and will continue with this dose on next blast..

pct is gonna be 4-5weeks of nolvadex and clomid.

thinking of sticking to 3-4 small cycles next year. all short ester. as im now gonna have to wait a while until i can go back on due to this 30wk course.. :/

@chilisi - ive read up on a lot of your post on this and you have some knowledge. thanks pal


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

chilisi said:


> I'm just annoyed, as I'm trying for a baby and I can't take any!?


that is annoying! could try running gh igf and/or slin while youre off to maintain even gain possibly.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Regarding natural max, here's a good article on it:

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/muscle-gain/whats-my-genetic-muscular-potential.html


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

ricky23 said:


> no disrespect intentended whatsoever mate but im struggling to comprehend why you even run a cycle anyway, if your idea is not get beyond your "natural max" then why not train naturally and unassisted?


Because of my age and levels when i hit training, and with the time and dedication i can afford to account to it, i would never get anywhere near the level i am at now training naturally. Not a chance. However i've dropped 10% bf and gained over 2 stone in less than two years, something i couldn't do unassisted. That is why i cycle.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

I was running Slin with DNP. That is awesome mate! EOD and I gained and lost fat  and my diet wasn't overly good, due to being away. Next time i'll run when I'm in the uk with my usual diet and i'm expecting greater results.

On GH now, just finished the blast protocol. Best way I can do it, as I work abroad. Not bad with with AAS. as I can load up before I go or take a bottle of long etsers depending on how long my trip is.

Soon as my wife is Preganant, i'll be doing Blasts again


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

I was running 30ius through the day, and I got up to 800mg of DNP. Every other day, so the DNP sides can't build up. 800mg though, made me run to the toilet very fast  Ran that for just over 3 weeks.

How about you mate?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

thanks mate, really appreciate it. will be doing the same in a few weeks when i'll be running a blast.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

chilisi said:


> I'd suggest adding Short esters and Oral to the start of your blasts? So your gaining in the first week. But, If its working, stick with what your doing.
> 
> I normally do 6 week blasts, as 10 is too much for me now. Shorters esters and Orals bring on gains thick and fast, so 4- 6 weeks is perfect for me.
> 
> It's just experiance mate. I'm not the most intelligent bloke around or biggest, but i've tried a few bits and pieces


cheers bud, repped.


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

chilisi said:


> I'm just annoyed, as I'm trying for a baby and I can't take any!?


Chilisi, just wanted to say I wish you the very best of luck, one small tip make the most of them while their small mine are now 15yrs and 19yrs time goes VERY quickly lol


----------



## Craigydar (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm 28 , in uk my test levels is 5.3, still under low normal , I haven't been on cycle for 9 months , tried 2 pcts etc test boosters etc . I feel crap and ill and can't sleep !!

Ideally I'd like to cycle again but also feel better . Doctors order test Andro gel but refused as gf pregnant . I'm confused to hold out another 9 months to get natural test up and feel good or go in trt ???


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

If your bloodwork is okay and health is fine, and its what you want to do..........then stay on.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah it would be a lot harder to recover from. Remember even the old bodybuilders used to just cycle, then take the same amount of time off to recover. Usually people who blast and cruise though have no plans to come off, although it might not be 100% or definite, it is possible to recover from long term blast and cruising.

It's a lifelong decision and you need to be prepared for what you're getting yourself into, something too many guys don't consider before jumping on the band wagon. A lot of guys do it for maybe 1 or 2 years and for whatever reason decide to come off without being prepared for the worst case scenario in which their hormones are completely ****ed.


----------

